# AOL is the Devil!



## CuongNhuka (Mar 30, 2008)

And I want to replace it. My home computer (ok, my moms) has AOL, and I'm officially fed up with it. Can someone recommond an internet provider that is fast, wont crap out, and cheap. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2008)

check a mainline DSL or Cable internet company in your area.

Also, removing AOHell from your system can be tricky.


----------



## tellner (Mar 30, 2008)

As a little-known clause in their anti-trust suit, AT&T was forced to offer $10/month DSL. They don't advertise it, but if you browbeat the salesperson a bit you can get them to cop to it.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 30, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Also, removing AOHell from your system can be tricky.


 
Does the un-install key not work or something?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey CuongNhuka
AOL indeed is terrible I have cable internet along with phone and cable tv for one package deal may save you guys some money. AOL is a it hard to uninstall due to customer service being so poor. I have heard horror stories of people who canceled their services only to have AOL take money again!  Wikipedia I believe has it writen on their site concerning that may want to look into it.

Good luck:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.geeksbearinggifts.com/AOL/aol_hell.htm


When I was doing onsite service, if the system had AOL on it, I'd suggest they call someone else. AOL does things, ah, differently.  Plus, their browsers always been a bit, flakey and not in a good, Apple Pie way. lol.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried to uninstall AOL myself once....it is like one of those cancers with the tenticles that reach all over and are really hard to remove.  I ended up calling in a true computer nerd to purge my system of the evil that is AOL.


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 30, 2008)

my system came with aol installed, to avoid having their reach in my computer i wiped it clean and re-installed windows to keep it out of my system. Its hard to get rid of hard to use and hard to get ahold of anyone with half a brain there.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure why everyone believes it's so hard to get rid of. Add-remove programs does just fine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2008)

Things may be different now. When I was in the field, blue-screens and forced windoes reinstalls were commonplce if you tried.  That was back in the 95/98 days though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2008)

You sure it's really gone, *Edge*?

One of the problems with it is that it gets its claws into places it shouldn't and the uninstallers didn't do much more than get rid of the most visible bits.  I concur that the Add/Remove Programs feature of Windows has gotten much better in recent years so it may be that it does the job properly these days.

Still, my best advice for getting rid of AOL if you're unfortunate enough to have let it in, is to nuke the system to the deck and start again.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, so we've covered that:
A, AOL is the devil.
B, AOL is hard to uninstall.

but not:
C, a good alternative to AOL.

Anything?


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 31, 2008)

when my hubby and i where in nebraska we loved Time warner cable, they had fast reliable internet, fast response to our calls, and where always friendly and helpful on the phone.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 31, 2008)

get ANY DSL or Cable Internet provider, install mozilla Firefox

done


----------



## wushu2004 (Mar 31, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> get ANY DSL or Cable Internet provider, install mozilla Firefox
> 
> done


Haha that's basically it...

Get Firefox and something other than Comcast.


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 1, 2008)

Agree.
Cable or dsl should do just fine  

Just switched dsl provider here, over 20mbits now pump down the line...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2008)

Check here for ISP reviews
http://www.dslreports.com/


----------

